# Roanoke, VA?



## drbbt (Jul 18, 2007)

Planning on visiting the in-laws in Roanoke over the holidays (12/17-12/22) and taking my road bike. Any one know of local shop or club rides I could jump in on? Thx!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Call Eastcoasters ... . eastcoasters.com

Take some lights and try the Mill Mt. Night Rides, if they are on for the Holidays.

This shop is in nearby Salem Just The Right Gear - Home 

Lots of hill climbs nearby ... East coast mountains, i.e. Colorado hills. ... The Blue Ridge Parkway runs nearby. ... It's been wet and rainey this year, maybe bring some rain gear just in case.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Either of those shops would be great, also check out Blue Ridge Bicycle Club.

I do recommend a Parkway ride, but there's plenty else to ride too and it's all good.


----------



## drbbt (Jul 18, 2007)

Rode the parkway over Sling's Gap. Cold and windy, but beautiful. I want to go back in the summer and go a little farther. Thanks guys!


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Marvelous*

Noke class of 2004 or there abouts, can you help out, you always knew about the good rides and riders


----------

